
UK Government Bans Teaching Creationism as Science - lelf
https://humanism.org.uk/2014/06/18/victory-government-bans-existing-future-academies-free-schools-teaching-creationism-science/
======
Fuxy
It is sad that this actually needs to be law and it is not something very
obvious to everyone especially the teachers teaching our kids.

Oh humanity... you still are very primitive.

~~~
jamescun
It is sad that it wasn't already the law, or so ingrained in all that it
wasn't an option to begin with.

That being said I attended several schools in the UK and I, and those that I
know (some attending schools run by the Church of England), was never really
taught about creationism or anything of religious affiliation outside of RE
lessons. YMMV.

It seems to be part of the media-induced fear of creeping extremism in schools
after a alleged "plot" by a small number of Islamic extremists trying to take
over schools in the Birmingham area (see "Operation Trojan Horse"). I am glad
however that legislation is targeting broad strokes religion in the science
classroom as opposed to just targeting Islam.

------
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7924441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7924441)

------
abritishguy
This isn't really new, they have just altered the law to make it clear it
applies to all schools including the free schools and academies.

